# new from north québec



## Jocelyn Hamel (Jan 25, 2018)

Allo, i welding hobby, i speak not good english thanks good day


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 25, 2018)

Welcome from Alberta.


----------



## Jocelyn Hamel (Jan 25, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Janger (Jan 30, 2018)

Welcome Jocelyn


----------



## Jocelyn Hamel (Jan 30, 2018)

thank you


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 30, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Jocelyn Hamel (Jan 30, 2018)

allo


----------

